#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 6th Ed, By Moran & Shapiro

## Azad

Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 6 Ed
Author : Micahael J. Moran; Howard N. Shapiro
Wiley | 2007 | ISBN: 0471787353 | 944 pages | PDF | 125 MB



Now in a Sixth Edition, Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics maintains its engaging, readable style while presenting a broader range of applications that motivate student understanding of core thermodynamics concepts. This leading text uses many relevant engineering-based situations to help students model and solve problems.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 6th Ed, By Moran & Shapiro

----------


## illmicill

can you upload this again please? thanks.

----------


## blueoval24

Can this please be uploaded again for reference? Thank you in advance.

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have 6th but how about the 7th...  :Smile: 
Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics	
by:  Michael J. Moran, Howard N. Shapiro, Daisie D. Boettner, Margaret B. Bailey 7th Ed. 2010   79.8mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Thanks Nabilia

Regards
Azad

----------


## Nabilia

Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics 6th Ed. - Moran.Shapiro 2008.pdf 131.314 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics - Si Version 5th Ed. - Moran . Shapiro 2006.pdf 75.574 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## bbmaster

You wouldn't happen to have the Solutions Manual for the 7th edition would you? 

Shukran

----------


## shadow71

You don't happen to have the Solutions Manual for the 7th edition would you?

----------


## aragorn

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thanks.

See More: Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 6th Ed, By Moran & Shapiro

----------


## fakhre85

> Thanks Nabilia



no such file...  :Frown: 
no such file...  :Frown:  its fake link..

----------


## ozen

links died

----------


## wealllikedan

can you upload again? Thank you

----------


## leogt

can you upload again? Thank you

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Thanks to 5161440 (TrUe LiAr)!*

Regards

----------


## Aeronautiics

THANKS !! Now i just need to find the solutions manual.  :Smile:

----------


## ldparedes

Thank you

----------


## hgvenom

can you upload again the links to this pdf please....

----------


## diablo_03

anyone who can upload it again ?

----------

